# Question about new App update 3.0.4275.2



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

For this new app update. I see the blocks schedule for next day . For the block, it says accept or decline. Is it like first come first serve like before?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

*You'll be able to accept or decline blocks released on Fridays for the following week. *In the app, you'll see these blocks marked as "Reserved" - meaning they are only offered to you! You will need to take action before the "accept by" times expire to secure these blocks. Any unaccepted "Reserved" offers will be released once the 24-hour "accept by" window expires.
*You can accept next day blocks continuously throughout the day. These offers - available to everyone - for the following day will be released up to 24 hours before the block time instead of just at 10 p.m. the night before.
You will be able to view locations, start times, block lengths, and earnings estimates before accepting an offer.* To see this information, just select an available block.

Trouble area, does NOT says 10pm popup will still there OR not??


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

my normal morning blocks didn't drop at 10pm last night, they dropped at around 1130pm


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

So you just happen to look at the Application at 11:30PM and saw a block time you normally work?
Man... this is bad, it's no consistency on when to get blocks. Maybe 24 hours before the time, but wouldn't you be at Amazon working?
I normally work evenings, and I start my amazon work week on a Thursday. This change hit yesterday afternoon, but I didn't get the update for my App until 12AM. I lost the opportunity to get a block, which I would normally be ok with competing for at 10PM. So far I'm not liking this change. 
I hate the fact that it appear I'm effect by something a hacker did that amazon may be trying to mitigate...

I emailed them about it, but I don't know if thats going to do anything...


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I got today's night shift from yesterday around 8pm. usually we get them at 10-11pm.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

iyengar said:


> I got today's night shift from yesterday around 8pm. usually we get them at 10-11pm.


When you say you got it, you just show happen to look in the application, and you found your shift?


----------



## Jvaldez (Oct 6, 2016)

What time on Friday will they post?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Vmiyoshi said:


> So you just happen to look at the Application at 11:30PM and saw a block time you normally work?
> Man... this is bad, it's no consistency on when to get blocks. Maybe 24 hours before the time, but wouldn't you be at Amazon working?
> I normally work evenings, and I start my amazon work week on a Thursday. This change hit yesterday afternoon, but I didn't get the update for my App until 12AM. I lost the opportunity to get a block, which I would normally be ok with competing for at 10PM. So far I'm not liking this change.
> I hate the fact that it appear I'm effect by something a hacker did that amazon may be trying to mitigate...
> ...


I doubt update has anything to do with the Hacker thing. You can still do what they were doing with the update. 
I think it's just making the app better


----------

